# rubbing waders



## trashymalkulhany (Nov 29, 2010)

i own a pair of lacross waders and they rub a hole in the side of my calf. i keep my pants down with the old sock trick, never have a problem with my pants coming up. the rubbing comes from where the neo and the boot join. is there a way to fix this or do i need to find a better pair of waders???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Buy a pair of knee highs.......YES.....knee highs. I know how it sounds but it works. I have the same problem with mine and it stopped.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I know guys that where "painty hose". We just don't talk about it. They are warm to, so I have been told.


----------



## trashymalkulhany (Nov 29, 2010)

i tried like five sheets of paper and it rubbed a hole in them too.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I was told, you get the super queen size and cut the hole where needed. Seems to work for "them", LOL.


----------

